# I need to repair/replace the pocket of a wooden double hung window that was taken out



## Ogregirl (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi,
In the picture, you'll see that the pocket was removed from my wooden double hung window.  I have an idea as to how to go about replacing it, but would appreciate a little guidance.

(I did not remove the pocket, and protested when it was.  My ex had taken out the wall, reinsulated and put the boards back up with plastic.  With the half hearted intention to put up drywall and finish what he started.  The windows were planned on being replaced with new.  But, that is not happening and I am happy to repair my windows and am in the process of doing so right now.  Reglazing, repainting, redoing the ropes and weights and repairing the storms and painting outside.)
Thank you for the advice!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

By removing the pocket, do you mean he removed hardware or filled the pocket or both.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 28, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yviFClpnJwg[/ame]


----------



## Ogregirl (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, weights removed (but I know where I can buy more) and filled with insulation.  The picture got all wonky.  
I am thinking that a 2x4 with enough space for the weights will need to run the height of the window, but am unclear as to how to fasten it. Unless there is a better idea. Ill watch the video. 
I have this same problem in my sons room.


----------



## Ogregirl (Sep 28, 2016)

This video is one of the few that I consulted before taking on the project of redoing all my windows! In looking at other windows I see that there is a board creating a pocket but not sure how I would secure it to the wall. 
This window project has been satisfying, enlightening and frustrating all at once.  Who would have thought the ropes would be such a freakin pain?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 28, 2016)

There is a long rectangular hole cut into the side of the window casing and it is to access the weights and change the rope after it fails or better yet before it fails. The cover for the hole is a piece of wood with a couple wood screws holding it in. The weights are called sash weights and the rope is sash cord. 

Here is a great how to. Right down to the correct knot to use. 

http://www.oldtownhome.com/2014/1/30/Window-Restoration-How-To-Re-Rope-Sash-Cord/


----------



## joecaption (Sep 28, 2016)

Getting rid of those pockets, filling with foam, installing new vinyl replacement windows would save you a bare minimum of 25% of heating and cooling cost from day one and you never would have to deal with priming, painting caulking again those windows again.
He had the right idea to save to a huge amount of money and time in the long run.


----------



## Ogregirl (Oct 4, 2016)

The box or pocket where the weights usually go is gone.  if you notice in the picture, the area where it usually is is now covered in boards. the pocket is gone. if you took the boards off you would see the insulation and the backside of the siding. I need help in how to install a board to make a new pocket.  the access panel is still there, just not the pocket where the weights go.

I cant afford new windows right now.  I can afford to do the work needed to get these working.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2016)

If he filled the hole with foam, you are not likely going to be able to remove it. This is not something you can build now as it was just a space left between the window frame and the stud in the wall behind it.

Newer windows have a spring system and at one time I saw a kit that could be added to old windows in order to do away with the space for the weights. If you can find those kits but I think they would take some tricky wood work on the sash.
https://www.thisoldhouse.com/how-to/how-to-replace-sash-weights-spring-balances


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have lived in old homes all of my life many double hung windows with sash cords and weights and many without. If you at some point are thinking you will put in modern replacement windows and want to replace the old windows for now, I would just put them back in and cut some boards to fit in the slide area to act as props when I wanted to have them open. I lived in one old house where someone drilled a few holes in the casing every 6&#8221; and you stuck a wood dowel pin in the hole to keep the window up. 

The spring systems Neal talked about work well but as he mentioned require some mill work. and with the construction already done getting the weights back in and the pullies working again will also be a lot of work.


----------

